
Open Invention Network Announces Increase of Its Patent Non-Aggression Coverage - jcamou
https://www.openinventionnetwork.com/pressrelease_details/?id=90
======
compsciphd
I sometimes wonder if they audit the packages for known patent problems. I
know for a fact that a number of the named members know that Docker is
described in a patent that none of them own.

------
shmerl
_> The expansion includes 151 new packages, bringing the total number of
protected packages to 2,873._

Where is the full list of packages?

~~~
kam
[https://www.openinventionnetwork.com/joining-oin/linux-
syste...](https://www.openinventionnetwork.com/joining-oin/linux-system/linux-
system-table/?cat_id=15&type=table)

~~~
mlinksva
Hilarious that "Back to Linux System page" is

javascript: window.history.go(-1)

as if one would only get to a link like the above through
[https://www.openinventionnetwork.com/joining-oin/linux-
syste...](https://www.openinventionnetwork.com/joining-oin/linux-system/)
rather than anywhere else, such as the above comment.

